# Any interest in another outdoor auto group grow?



## Locked (Feb 23, 2011)

Well the thread was lost in the great crash.....any interest in doing another?  It seems people are asking about how well autos yield outdoors....so maybe we need to answer that question again with a group grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 23, 2011)

As I remember, they did not do very well.....or do I remember wrong?


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 23, 2011)

i'll get in on it. the weather here won't allow me to plant outdoors for a few more weeks.


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> As I remember, they did not do very well.....or do I remember wrong?




No I remember the same thing.....lol.   Just wish we still had the data for others to see.


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i'll get in on it. the weather here won't allow me to plant outdoors for a few more weeks.




Sweet....there shld be some interest. Group grows are always fun regardless.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 23, 2011)

I wish.  I have 5 free "Auto-Assassin" by Short Stuff that I got with my last seed purchase.  I know nothing about them.  They are just collecting dust.  But I'm not too keen on doing anything outdoors around here.
-SSF-


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I wish.  I have 5 free "Auto-Assassin" by Short Stuff that I got with my last seed purchase.  I know nothing about them.  They are just collecting dust.  But I'm not too keen on doing anything outdoors around here.
> -SSF-




Yeah it sucks for me too....I have no way of doing anything outdoors where I am at.....


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 23, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah it sucks for me too....I have no way of doing anything outdoors where I am at.....


 
Well, the reason I can't do them is because I have a traditional 12/12 flowering set-up indoors and I am not willing to change it, but I could run them 12/12 indoors??????

-SSF-


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2011)

I wish I could play.

Too bad I'm seedless, lmao.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 24, 2011)

I had planed to do some outdoor but if the results isn't there, I guess I should rethink.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Well, the reason I can't do them is because I have a traditional 12/12 flowering set-up indoors and I am not willing to change it, but I could run them 12/12 indoors??????
> 
> -SSF-



You could run them during the veg cycle of your 12/12 plants.


----------



## cubby (Feb 24, 2011)

Im in, I did it last year. I ran lowryder 2 and Ak-47. I ran ten of each, regular not femmed. ended up with 5 female LR2 and four female AK-47.The harvest was around 1 oz each. And they were really smelly. Visual cammo is easy but there's no hiding the smell. This year I plan on doing ten each LR2,AK-47, and RRF in 3 gallon smart pots. I'll put them out mid may, if I get a descent harvest I'll run a second.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2011)

I wanna play, can i do it  indoors? I have only shade in my back yard and the neighbors might get testy if i do it in the front. You could just tell me what kind and I could order seed. Kinda want to do Hamsters kush. (did that sound nasty?)


----------



## niteshft (Feb 24, 2011)

You didn't use a "T" so no, not till you mentioned it, naughty girl.


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2011)

We cld do an indoor/outdoor group auto grow....it will give us something to compare.....if I have any auto beans left I will join in....not sure if I do though. Kinda went strictly 12/12 strains now. Constantly in search of DANK.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 24, 2011)

i was planning an early season auto run with some beans a friend sent me.. so i might pop in from time to time.
be my first try at auto's


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm always up for an auto grow but I'm too scared to do the outdoor thing. My neighbors seem too nosey for that. I was in high anxiety mode when I grew out my WW reveg last summer. I have no plans on going through that again. My yeild suffered outdoors vs under the lights as well. 

If y'all decide to make it in/out doors I'm in on the in . I've got enough auto beans to make soup here...  I miss 20/4 and his perpetual auto grows. I know he's over at icmag but that place is a bit overwhelming.


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2011)

The way I hear it that place is ICRag now.....don't got time for the bravo Sierra.....I think indoor/outdoor group auto grow is the way to go....


----------



## proto (Feb 24, 2011)

i'll pitch in on both sides i guess i have 9 autos inside now and i have about 100 rrf seeds to go all jonny pot seed outside this summer.gonna do a may and a june planting and see how july and august look.i don't care if they are 1/2 oz. each the rrf is pretty dank stuff i'll just plant more. and to get 2 crops in before fall rains would be great.


----------



## Locked (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes yes....RRF is one of the best auto smokes I have had....not fire but dank none the less...especially for autos.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 24, 2011)

Well i always have autos in my tent so i will have a seat and share.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 24, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You could run them during the veg cycle of your 12/12 plants.


 
Good idea THG.  I usually veg with CFL's (I now know T5's are better but you weren't there with me when I made the decision ).  I could veg with the extra 400 HPS that I have instead and fit a few auto's under there as well.  My expectations would obviously be tempered by the fact they would be sharing 400 watts of light with 12 small vegging plants but that would be an easy way to do them without having to do a seperate autoflowering set-up.

-SSF-


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

well i've already started more auto seeds. this time i put down 5 himilayan blue diesel and so far 4 are out of the ground. when you plan on starting this grow? i start more seeds every 3 to 4 weeks. next will be masterlow unless i find something better.

so right now i have 1 RRF flowering, 2 ER x RRF 3 weeks old and 5 HBD seedlings. i'm making seeds from each strain so i should have plenty of seeds for outdoors.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 24, 2011)

I am going to need some advice on what to order for beans. I haven't grown from seed in 30 years.
I have never grown an auto. 
Suggestions please?


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

sorry Rose, these are my first auto's aswell so i don't know which strains are better. 

,  is everyone gonna grow the same strain or just any auto?


----------



## dekgib (Feb 25, 2011)

i want  3 different types to try outdoors so now which 3 should they be??? 

any ideas?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2011)

:ciao:  *Hampster*..count me in...I have a few Auto Strains Im running first thing..like *cubby  *may get to runs in...Im looking forward to My outdoor..but still have a few weeks to go...Snow on ground here:hitchair:  I grew a few autos now and can say  that  12/12  isnt the way to go...*RoseBud*..if ya can stash one in the veggy garden..last summer my Hindu X ak47 did great in the shade...IMO...cant beat the SUN...even on a cloudy Day:aok:...Let me know when the thread starts  Ill join in..untill then take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## proto (Feb 25, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am going to need some advice on what to order for beans. I haven't grown from seed in 30 years.
> I have never grown an auto.
> Suggestions please?


i've only tried the russian rocket fuel so far but i would recommend it for sure.very good quality smoke.tasty and euphoric. i ended up with 174 beans off my seed mom so i'm ready for the spring planting.


----------



## proto (Feb 25, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yes yes....RRF is one of the best auto smokes I have had....not fire but dank none the less...especially for autos.


yeah it's really quite good,better than i expected.very glad i made plenty seeds i'll have this around for a while.


----------



## vdog (Feb 25, 2011)

I dont understand why people are running autos outdoors if they dont produce that well under less light time?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 25, 2011)

vdog said:
			
		

> I dont understand why people are running autos outdoors if they dont produce that well?


 
Because sunlight is free.:hubba:


----------



## vdog (Feb 25, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Because sunlight is free.:hubba:


the seeds arent and the prison time would suck, but I guess its worth it, to have a plant give you 5 grams of dry smoke?


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 25, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I wish. I have 5 free "Auto-Assassin" by Short Stuff that I got with my last seed purchase. I know nothing about them. They are just collecting dust. But I'm not too keen on doing anything outdoors around here.
> -SSF-


 
I feel the same way.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, I've changed my mind and WILL do an auto grow outside this summer. At least I'll do my part and stick them in the ground. Nirvana will have to do the rest and I'm not sure how that will go. I have some of thier auto seeds but noticed they took them off thier site because of the issues they have been having. No sence in spending bucks on lighting for questionable seeds.


----------



## dekgib (Feb 27, 2011)

im so ready for my first auto grow an can not wait to see how it goes...
i do so agree with sunshine is free and that there is no other light surce better...just my opinion


----------



## RottenTreat (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a few Short Stuff Mi5 on the verge of sprouting now.......These will be going outside in a couple weeks!


----------



## RottenTreat (Mar 17, 2011)

Well the Mi5 are in the ground as of yesterday Ill post a few pics as they mature a bit!


----------



## oldsman (Mar 17, 2011)

As soon as my beans get here i will be popping 3 Super Cali Hazes into 5 gallon buckets with FFOF and ferts.Supposed to be a super-auto,hopefully a bigger auto will give more yield.These will be outside from day 1.I will also be popping the free fem White Widow outside in a bucket as well.I'm hoping to clone the WW.Any advice on how well they clone is welcomed.This will be my first grow with good beans and soil so I'm hoping to get better than my bagseed grows.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2011)

My WW clones well. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## oldsman (Mar 17, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> My WW clones well. Good luck and have fun.


 Thanks for the info on the WW.I kinda tried cloning last year but really didn't try real hard cause it was only bagseed.


----------



## dekgib (Mar 23, 2011)

as promised i am now starting my auto grow...
my rrf's(6) have almost all showed up today 4 of 6 
not bad ay. im excited and can not wait to see the changes. im picking up a cam sat so when the changes cum i can sow off i have 3 indoors and 3 outdoors so i guess this means im ready


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Mar 26, 2011)

i'm in. it will be my fifth auto grow, but first outdoors. i'm excited !!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 26, 2011)

vdog said:
			
		

> the seeds arent and the prison time would suck, but I guess its worth it, to have a plant give you 5 grams of dry smoke?


 
If you grow them in a keg cup you may get 5 grams....


----------



## Locked (Mar 26, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> If you grow them in a keg cup you may get 5 grams....



Mr negativity has left the bld JAAM....he did a cheesey goodbye thread but deleted it when he got slammed for it...lol


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 26, 2011)

Im 99% sure i will be runnin some autos outdoors this summer...   plan is to pop 5 around 4/1 & keep them indoors for first 3 weeks & then move them outside to finish...   I will continue to pop some beans every 2-3 weeks and then move them outside to finish...   I will be using promix bx & FF nutes same manner as my previous auto grows...  pots will be either 3 gal garbage cans or 3.4gal airpots...

Bean packs on hand: Dinafems Roadrunner, Haze, Fruit;  Paradise seeds Pandora; Sweet seeds Speed Devil #2; Cheesy Autos NYCD, NYLD...   

Im thinkin the Speed Devil 2 first followed by my fave RR then maybe the Haze...?   Ive got a few days to decide...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 26, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Mr negativity has left the bld JAAM....he did a cheesey goodbye thread but deleted it when he got slammed for it...lol


 
To bad i was gonna see if i could grow a 5g auto in a shotglass for him...     :hubba:


----------

